# Camí d'Aram



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Here you have my new 270 liters










Making off here:

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/10/cami-daram-nuevo-montaje.html

I hope you like!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I like it very much! I don't quite get the white sand on the front left but I am sure you will surprise us later. What is the bubbling thing on the left - is it a reactor? How does the CO2 get out into the tank?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

is awesome! the stems on the back right don't really go with the whole thing imo. awesome though!!!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

This is the ELOS rea50. A glass made reactor, it runs perfect for big aquariums.

You can see it on:

http://www.eloseurope.com/en/index....n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=87&vmcchk=1&Itemid=87

I have not yet all the plants that I want


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Gosh! Thanks for the link. Elos has such cool stuff sort like an European ADA. Wish we could get some of that stuff here.



pele said:


> This is the ELOS rea50. A glass made reactor, it runs perfect for big aquariums.
> 
> You can see it on:
> 
> ...


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

nice tank, love the little randomness feeling to it ^^

bit of sand there, couple stems here, lol like watching bob ross do his thing on tv


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

> like watching bob ross do his thing on tv


:eyebrows:


----------



## shikari (Aug 16, 2010)

Really nice setup,now I wish I had that reactor.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

You will enjoy it, sure!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Here some near pics :



















I hope you like!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Here one video of Elos Rea50 runing in my 270 liters 

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/12/elos-rea-video.html

And some pics of plants

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/12/algunas-plantas-del-cami-daram.html


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

New pic!

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/12/cami-daram-actualizando.html


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Here you have!


----------



## hsumao (Jan 5, 2011)

Very beautiful tank!
I am not sure if I like having a column of bubbles in the tank, but it does look interesting.
Btw, that Elos CO2 indicator is cute!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

column of bubbles is the co2 reactor


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

A very expensive $250 dollar, awesome co2 reactor at that!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

A Hd video of the tank 

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/01/cami-daram-video-hd.html

I hope you like!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Let's go!


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I think I would feel like that fish staring at the reactor...  Another beautiful tank! The before and after photos somehow make it look like more rock was added... the plants filled in wonderfully!


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Very nice!!

Your tanks are all great scapes and superb plant condition.... i'm still a bit surprised, i think your Mont-Ral should have done better at the comps. This one is maybe a bit too symmetric, but is still a pleasure to look at


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

Wow that's an insane looking tank! very nice job! ya that co2 reactor is working great looks like! how do u get those stems to grow into such a perfect little group? very nice!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

> The before and after photos somehow make it look like more rock was added... the plants filled in wonderfully!


Thanks! There are no more rocks added 



> Your tanks are all great scapes and superb plant condition.... i'm still a bit surprised, i think your Mont-Ral should have done better at the comps. This one is maybe a bit too symmetric, but is still a pleasure to look at


I'm working to reduce this symmertric, maybe in one or two months i will finish it 



> Wow that's an insane looking tank! very nice job! ya that co2 reactor is working great looks like! how do u get those stems to grow into such a perfect little group? very nice!


Just cutting like hairdesser :whoo:


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Updating!






http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/04/cami-daram-actualizando-en-hd.html


----------

